# She's arrived...safe at home our new Bessie E495



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well today was the day, it should have been Friday but we were snowed in!!...we finally got to collect our new Bessacarr E495 from our dealer. She arrived with them from Swift last week and they've done a great job of getting it ready for us with all our little 'extras' added on and checks done.

Upon leaving the dealer after our 2 hour introduction into how it all works and the fancy computer panel (which sounds like a recipe for disaster) we drove up to the garage to get fuel kindly paid for by the dealer. Mum drove Bessie (soon to be renamed Jessie or Jessicarr we think). Five minutes later on the forecourt of the garage mum is marvelling at the speed and handling ability of Bessie. I nodded, having really had to put my foot down to catch up with her (but i was driving mums car so was being cautious!)...

Only problem was the bathroom door kept swinging open, so we had to turn around and go back to the dealer who have now fitted a catch to stop this happening. We finally made it home with about 20 mins to spare before it got dark, just long enough to get her safely parked up and let 'him indoors' take a look at her. Tomorrow alas we have to go decorate brothers house, so Bessie will have to wait, but Wed we hope to pack her up and next Monday make a quick escape and spend a few nights in her to see how she fairs. 

We will keep you all updated and would love to hear from anyone else who has just got one and how they are finding it. We've found a site to order some plastic pocket things to add additional storage in bathroom etc and daft as this may sound i've made some cardboard cut outs of the size etc of the pockets to check they are going to fit where we want them before ordereing them!..mad i know but at least we make sure we get the right sizes. 

We just wanted to thank everyone who offered advice re the model and storage we needed. I will write a proper review once we've spent a few nights in her.


----------



## 102923 (Feb 12, 2007)

*New motorhome*

Congratulations, there is nothing quite like getting a new toy.

I'm sure you will have some good times in it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessacarr E495*

Hi

Is it the new chassis model? What do you think of the driving?

Please tell us the site for the extra storage things - there are never enough storage places!

Finally, welcome to your new home!

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations and I wish you all safe and happy journeys. You should have left the bathroom door broken as it would make for many a laugh in the future depending how immature your humour is. 8O


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Is it the new chassis model? What do you think of the driving?

Please tell us the site for the extra storage things - there are never enough storage places!

Yes it is the new chassis model and so far the handling is fantastic but as we have yet to put all our gear back into it i will wait a few days before confirming this to still be true with the extra weight.

Regarding the storage things we are going to try www.riverswayleisure.com who sell a selection of plastic pockets and chrome ones, so will let you know what we think of their service, delivery etc at the end of the week. You can find the items under housewares then storage.

Will keep you all updated. Thanks for the comments


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new mh*

Greetings,

Well done in purchasing your new home, we hope you have loads of fun with it like we do and hope to see you at one of the many events.

It's only now the spending starts again, but its fun going shoping, just be careful to leave the credit cards at home though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spending on new van*

Hi

I agree with Peter - it seems that you spend as much on extras as the van itself! LOL

Russell


----------

